

Aurora 0.7.0 Released, Adding Support for Docker Containers - davelester
http://aurora.incubator.apache.org/blog/aurora-0-7-0-incubating-released/

======
davelester
Apache Aurora is a Mesos framework for long-running services and cron jobs,
used by companies including Twitter, Foursquare, TellApart, and others.

